# Score The World 3 Competition 2022!



## Leslie Fuller (Nov 28, 2021)

Hi Everyone,

Yet another scoring competition for your enjoyment!

As before, this is a paid entry competition with the film to be scored provided after payment. See link below for early-bird registration details.









Early Bird registration - Score The World


Register for the Score The World 4 contest!




www.scoretheworld.com





After last year’s “war-time” film (Son of Saul) this year we have an animation to be re-scored called: Like and Follow.

The original scored version of the film can be seen here:


----------



## Leslie Fuller (Mar 17, 2022)

For those interested, the winners of the Score The World 3 competition have been announced.

See linked page below for details: 









Score The World 2022 winners - Score The World


The BIG announcement that you’ve been waiting for! 1st place:Continue readingScore The World 2022 winners




www.scoretheworld.com


----------



## cleverr1 (Mar 19, 2022)

Wow I came 74th! I'll take that for the first thing I ever scored to film.


----------



## PeteH (Apr 15, 2022)

Just outside the top 100. There's a few things I would have changed with more time, but I'm reasonably happy with it!


----------



## cleverr1 (Apr 17, 2022)

One comment I got that intrigued me was "Cutting off the logo is -5 points". I certainly didn't cut off any video so it looks like this relates to me not scoring over the logo right at the start. So many films have a silent logo at the start. I could've gone my whole life without knowing that was an expectation!


----------



## John Judd (Aug 31, 2022)

Hey Folks,

I actually missed the contest, but loved the film so much that I gave it a run. Very kind people over at Score The World, btw.


----------

